# Traum-Combo???;)



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

Was wäre eure Tarum Rute-Rolle Combo zu Mefofischen??? 
....wenn ihr unbegrenzte mittel verfügen würdet!!!|rolleyes 

also ich wäre ja sehr angetan von ner DAIWA CERTATE und dazu ne hangebaute HARRISON mit 35gr WG....:q


----------



## Sveni90 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

wenn das so ist würde ich die besten der besten rannholen und mir mein zeug so bauen lassen wie ich es will.


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das so ist würde ich die besten der besten rannholen und mir mein zeug so bauen lassen wie ich es will.


 
...ja und wer sind "DIE" besten??


----------



## Sveni90 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

gute frage

Weiß nich ich kenne die persöhnlich nich aber die gibts bestimmt =)


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> gute frage
> 
> Weiß nich ich kenne die persöhnlich nich aber die gibts bestimmt =)


 
naja wenn das so ist dann mal zu:q 
...cormoran hat dich auch ne HP oder? 

Jonas


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Ich habe mein Traumkombo.


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@ Pattex


und was ist deine Traumkombo?


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Shimano Stella 4000 FB
Shimano Lesath 3m, 10-30g Wg

Einfach ein Traum.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Meine Traum-Combo :

 Fenwick Iron-Feather 2  3,0m WG 12-48 Gr
 Daiwa Infinity Q

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Traum-Combo :
> 
> Fenwick Iron-Feather 2 3,0m WG 12-48 Gr
> Daiwa Infinity Q
> ...


 
hmm und warum keine certate??? 
wenn man schon geld hat!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@ Mepps #h 

 Weil ich die Certate nicht für besser halte.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mepps #h
> 
> Weil ich die Certate nicht für besser halte.
> 
> ...


 
hmm ok. aber warum?#c


----------



## Schweißsocke (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Die beste Rute ist die RST M5, kostet aber auch ca. 1000 Euronen, im Bereich von 600 Euro liegen die RST M3 und die UFM Salty Plugger.
Etwas billiger, aber nicht unbedingt schlechter sind die Daiwa Morethan und die Gamakatsu Luxxe Corvis.

Die beste Rolle ist die Daiwa Exist, ne Daiwa Certate oder die Stella tun es aber auch.

*Mein* Traum wäre die Salty Plugger zusammen mit der Exist:l


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano Stella 4000 FB
> Shimano Lesath 3m, 10-30g Wg
> 
> Einfach ein Traum.




Ist schon garnicht schlecht aber wenn schon, denn schon:

RST M3 Seatrout 1 / 3,15 m / WG 7-20 g / 218 g     :k :k :k :k :k :k :k 

...leider bekommt man für das Geld zwei Lesath-Ruten

dazu dann gerne eine Stella 400 FB
#6


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Die beste Rute ist die RST M5, kostet aber auch ca. 1000 Euronen, im Bereich von 600 Euro liegen die RST M3 und die UFM Salty Plugger.
> Etwas billiger, aber nicht unbedingt schlechter sind die Daiwa Morethan und die Gamakatsu Luxxe Corvis.
> 
> Die beste Rolle ist die Daiwa Exist, ne Daiwa Certate oder die Stella tun es aber auch.
> ...


 
hmm daiwa exist hört sieht gut aus|rolleyes 
hast du nähere infos zu der Salty Plugger? ..die sagt mir gar nichts#c


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@ Schweißsocke 

na gut zugegeben, die ist noch einen ticken Geiler:

RST M5 sle Seatrout 3,20 m / WG 7-25 g / 3-teilig

aber die M3 tut's auch


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@ Mepps

 verstehe dein " warum " nicht.
 Bin halt mit der Combo mehr als zufrieden. 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mepps
> 
> verstehe dein " warum " nicht.
> Bin halt mit der Combo mehr als zufrieden.
> ...


 
ne ich dachte bloß weil die certate alles hat wie die infinity bloß noch nen bisschen mehr details!


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Die Certate ist z. B. leichter


----------



## dat_geit (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Mir fehlt bei beiden von euch noch der verzauberte Köder, der wie ein Fischmagnet wirkt.#6


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt bei beiden von euch noch der verzauberte Köder, der wie ein Fischmagnet wirkt.#6


 
wie gesagt ist doch alles nur träumerei 
.....und das wird einem an kalten nordostwind tagen ja wohl gegönnt sein oder???:q


----------



## Schweißsocke (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> hast du nähere infos zu der Salty Plugger? ..die sagt mir gar nichts#c


UFM-Ruten sind in Deutschland nur schwer zu bekommen, lassen sich aber problemlos in Japan bestellen. Die Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht von 8-30 Gramm bei einer Länge von 10 Fuß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@ Mepps,Findling,

 welche ausstattungsdetails hat die Certate mehr,bzw. welche Certate
 ist bei gleicher Schnurfassung leichter als die Infinity 3000 (285 gr) ?#c 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

hmmm sieht gut aus die rute 
naja mich würd da eher das blank material interessieren!!!???
soo gut, dass die so teuer sin soll??

achja certate hat viele kleinere unterschide als die infinity! ich glaub die lackierung usw is anders..kA:q  am besten guck mal auf daiwa HP...


----------



## bewillknevill (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano Stella 4000 FB
> Shimano Lesath 3m, 10-30g Wg
> 
> Einfach ein Traum.


Sag malk biste nicht noch Schüler?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@ Mepps,#h 

 interessieren dich Vorteile oder Show-Effekte?
 Denke eine andere Farbe macht eine Rolle (Rute)
 nicht unbedingt besser.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mepps,#h
> 
> interessieren dich Vorteile oder Show-Effekte?
> Denke eine andere Farbe macht eine Rolle (Rute)
> ...


also da sind garantiert noch andere praktische vorteile guck ma andere thrads...


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				bewillknevill schrieb:
			
		

> Sag malk biste nicht noch Schüler?


JA isser:q :q :q


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

@J. Breithardt
Sorry, Fehlinformation. Ich dachte die Certate wöge 255gr. Stimmt aber nicht!
Die Features sind bei beiden Rollen gleich...

@dat_geit
Das Verzaubern des Köders muss der Angler schon selbst übernehmen... 
Aber eine *Traum*rute darf man wohl trotzdem haben.

Ist bestimmt eine tolle Rute auf dem Bild aber ich bevorzuge weniger WG


----------



## dat_geit (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Macht natürlich trotzdem Spaß mit euch zu träumen.#h


----------



## bewillknevill (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> JA isser:q :q :q


Aha dafür fischt er aber sehr gutes geschirr
das konnt ich mir nicht leisten in meiner schulzeit


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				bewillknevill schrieb:
			
		

> Aha dafür fischt er aber sehr gutes geschirr
> das konnt ich mir nicht leisten in meiner schulzeit


 
gut nenn ich was anderes:q :q :q  aber man kann damit angeln


----------



## detlefb (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Oh Gott, lass es endlich Frühling werden :q


----------



## Sveni90 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Tja die jugend von heute


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Werden die genannten Geräte auch gefischt,oder sind
 es nur Träumereien? #c 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Von mir jedenfalls nicht |rolleyes 
Hab so 'ne olle Aspire und ne zickige TP.  |supergri  

Aber ich hatte die RST neulich mal in der Hand und mir läuft der Speichel immernoch aus dem Mundwinkel... . Ist schon wirklich ein Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Ruten. Wer es nicht glaubt sollte mal eine in die Hand nehmen. Aber ich würde das Geld wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ausgeben wenn ich es eigentlich hätte.


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir jedenfalls nicht |rolleyes
> Hab so 'ne olle Aspire und ne zickige TP. |supergri
> 
> Aber ich hatte die RST neulich mal in der Hand und mir läuft der Speichel immernoch aus dem Mundwinkel... . Ist schon wirklich ein Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Ruten. Wer es nicht glaubt sollte mal eine in die Hand nehmen. Aber ich würde das Geld wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ausgeben wenn ich es eigentlich hätte.


 
hmm ja ich muss auch auf öidl-gerät zurück greifen:c 
naja was soll man machen???#d


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Gott, lass es endlich Frühling werden :q


ja genau! 
märz, sonnenschein, 10 grad und nen leichten hauch aus südwest!


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				bewillknevill schrieb:
			
		

> Aha dafür fischt er aber sehr gutes geschirr
> das konnt ich mir nicht leisten in meiner schulzeit


Um mir dieses Geschirr zu kaufen habe ich in den Sommerferien 4 Wochen gearbeitet und die ganzen Herbstferien auch.
Da kam dann auch ein Haufen Geld zusammen, was ich dann für ne Stella 4000 FB und ne Lesath ausgegeben habe.
Und dieses Gerät kommt auch häufig zum Einsatz. 
Wir haben uns doch schon einige male in Eckernförde getroffen, da wirst du das Gerät bestimmt bei mir gesehen haben.#6


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Um mir dieses Geschirr zu kaufen habe ich in den Sommerferien 4 Wochen gearbeitet und die ganzen Herbstferien auch.
> Da kam dann auch ein Haufen Geld zusammen, was ich dann für ne Stella 4000 FB und ne Lesath ausgegeben habe.
> Und dieses Gerät kommt auch häufig zum Einsatz.
> Wir haben uns doch schon einige male in Eckernförde getroffen, da wirst du das Gerät bestimmt bei mir gesehen haben.#6


 
hmm naja dann dauerts ja "nur" noch nen halbes jahr nis zur RST:q


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

Nö da lass ich lieber die Finger von auch wenn mich diese Rute reizen würde, das ist doch ein bisschen viel Geld.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre eure Tarum Rute-Rolle Combo zu Mefofischen???


 
Meine Traumrute hab ich schon !
Thomas & Thomas "Horizon" 9Ft. #8
Die Traumrolle: die Loop (Danielson) Evotec LW


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Traum-Combo???*

ja...nee....ist klar Mario :k :k


----------

